# Finished Tank!



## lflaviii (Jun 6, 2014)

Finally finished setting up my 10 gallon tank! I've spent the last few weeks constantly adding to it and revamping it until now, I'm finally satisfied with it! Here's the best picture I can get. 

*Tank Inventory:*
- 1x Male Betta: Lawrence Flavian (Larry) IV
- 6x Harlequin Rasboras: Unnamed and Indistinguishable
- 1x Orange Mini Lobster: Larry
- 1x Dwarf Frog: Unnamed
- 1x Anubias Plant
- 4x Banana Plants
- 3x Peacock Ferns
- 1x Bamboo Stalk

I'll add more pictures of the tank's inhabitants soon!


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Looks good! If the bamboo has leaves, you might want to move it a bit so that the leaves are above the water. IME, they rot pretty quickly underwater. 

Is your betta a DT? He looks a bit like my new boy.  I'd love to see a close-up photo of him!


----------



## lflaviii (Jun 6, 2014)

No leaves at the moment! If they do grow I'll keep an eye on it. I've never kept bamboo before so I hope it works out!

Yep, he's a Super Delta! Here's a better picture of just him.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Tank looks really nice. The only thing I would add is more cover for Larry. He is at his most vulnerable when he molts and needs a place inaccessible to the other fish or they could pick him to death.

Java moss is always a good choice for hiding inverts.


----------



## lflaviii (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks! He has a little cave that the fish can't get to; he's molted once already and he's still going strong.  I was thinking about adding some more plants (namely, a few more bamboo stalks so it doesn't look so random), and I'll definitely look into some Java Moss when I do!

God, this Dwarf Frog constantly makes me think he's dead. He lays so perfectly still!


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

Wait, so you're saying all harlequin rasboras look alike? That's racial profiling.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

OMG! that cracked me up. Thanks! I needed that today!





givemethatfish said:


> Wait, so you're saying all harlequin rasboras look alike? That's racial profiling.


----------



## lflaviii (Jun 6, 2014)

You're right that was wrong of me. 
I would like to formally apologize to all Harlequin Rasboras of the world; you're all beautiful and unique.


----------



## mpooyan83 (Apr 12, 2014)

Your tank looks nice  - Just one thing to point out. the "Peacock fern" (which you probably got from petco) from what i've read, they are not true aquatic plants, they will more then likely rot. I'd recommend returning it (if u can) and get something that is aquatic instead so u don't have dieing/rotting plants in the near future.


----------



## TheAnimaLover (Jun 8, 2014)

It looks amazing i would think it would be better if I like the sign


----------



## lflaviii (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks!
Ugh that sucks about the fern. I doubt if I can return them at this point because I got them a few weeks ago and I don't have the gel or container anymore. Poo.


----------



## Kaffrin (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm sure you can still return it if it's Petco ^.^
I recently returned a plant in a little plastic bag along with the receipt. They'll definitely ask you for a reason, though.


----------



## mpooyan83 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yea, as long as you have a reciept, you should be able to return it. worse case scenario, id think they would give u store credit to get different plant.


----------



## lflaviii (Jun 6, 2014)

That worked out well! I got almost $60 in store credit, so I went on a plant spending spree. Got tons of new plants, including little ones for hiding! I'll post pictures soon!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

lflaviii said:


> <<snip>>God, this Dwarf Frog constantly makes me think he's dead. He lays so perfectly still!<<snip>


I call them "Zen Moments."  And there you have his name. ;-)


----------



## lflaviii (Jun 6, 2014)

LOL perfect!
Here's a pic of the slighty revamped tank!


----------



## mpooyan83 (Apr 12, 2014)

LoL.... I cant tell the difference... what changed?


----------



## lflaviii (Jun 6, 2014)

I added a crap ton of new plants haha. I also got rid of the peacock ferns!


----------



## Kaffrin (Apr 1, 2014)

That dracaena in the back- I hear it's semi-aquatic. Can't be fully submerged. ^~^


----------



## lflaviii (Jun 6, 2014)

Ya, it said that on the package so I was thinking about adding it to a smaller tank until it grows big enough to be in this one. Would that work?


----------



## Kaffrin (Apr 1, 2014)

I suppose it'll survive once it gets tall enough to have its leaves out of the water. Kind of like bamboo!

But I think it's in both of your interests to return it and get a plant that is fully submersible  Thriving plants are far prettier!


----------



## lflaviii (Jun 6, 2014)

Alright I'll definitely consider that.  Does anyone know of any plants of that sort of size that are fully submersible? I think I need more greenery near the top of my tank.


----------



## mpooyan83 (Apr 12, 2014)

Water Wisteria and Ludwigia are nice longer stem plants. Wisteria can handle low light, Ludwigia species are more of a medium light plant. Ludwigia can give a nice Color contrast since it can get Red. 
I love the Wisteria tho, grows quick once it settles in the tank.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myPlants.php?do=view&p=170&n=Water_Wisteria_Hygrophila_difformis

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myPlants.php?do=view&p=82&n=Red_Ludwigia_Ludwigia_repens


----------



## Kaffrin (Apr 1, 2014)

This is super helpful when shopping~ It's a list for plants that are not-so cool for your aquarium~

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=104969


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I think the one in the middle is also a terrestrial plant. Do you have the names? That would help a lot.

If you decide to try another source, the only forum member with whom I've had experience is Peachii and she has nice aquatic plants at a good price. I'm expecting a package on Thursday. 

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=347937


----------



## lflaviii (Jun 6, 2014)

The lower middle one is Anubias, but I'm not sure about the tall one; I'll check the packaging. 

I saw those earlier! I want a package of those so badly, but I'm not sure if my mom would let me. Even though it's my own money, she really does not support me spending so much on a Betta fish, so I kind of have to do it discreetly. Literally I sneak fish and plants into the house... xD


----------



## lflaviii (Jun 6, 2014)

Alright returned the semi aquatic plants today. I'm going to hold off on getting more, and I think I'm going to make a trip down to my lfs instead of PetSmart to get more specialized help. 

I've now started called the Rasboras the khalasar. The smallest one is Dany and the biggest is Drogo. They have identities now!


----------



## mpooyan83 (Apr 12, 2014)

hard to trust sales people in stores nowadays. The best way is to do your own research before heading out, have an idea of what you want. Whether they are low to medium light plants or high light. need CO2 or can be without. Will it grow in regular gravel? can the roots be buried or not.... lotsa different aspects to plants. You should have a list of which plants you like that you know are fully aquatic submersible plants, and their minimum requirments to care for, then go buyem from wherever.
I just haven't had great experience relying on the so called "Experts" at any petco, petsmart and some of the Lfs's


----------



## lflaviii (Jun 6, 2014)

There's one particular one that I go to quite a bit and all the employees are really knowledgeable and helpful! They've given me a lot of advice before and I haven't been disappointed. That said, I'll definitely do some research beforehand as well!


----------



## lflaviii (Jun 6, 2014)

Went to that store today and got some real, truly aquatic plants, including Java Moss and Water Wisteria. Prepare for a complete bomb of pictures.


----------



## mpooyan83 (Apr 12, 2014)

The frog and Snail pics look awesome!


----------



## lflaviii (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks! Took them with my phone so glad they turned out this way!


----------



## lflaviii (Jun 6, 2014)

New Panda Cory! There's two in there, but they always disappear and I can't find the other right now.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You've done a really nice job on your aquarium. Congratulations!


----------



## lflaviii (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Great job you :thumbsup:


----------



## lflaviii (Jun 6, 2014)

I can't stop. D:


----------



## lflaviii (Jun 6, 2014)

Why won't it just let me edit. x.x
Anyways next on my list:
-Return Rasboras (They and Larry are both stressed; too much going on on one level of the tank.)
-Get 2 Panda Corys (Doing much better than the Rasboras.)
-Switch out gravel for dark sand or soil. 
-Add Mopani after soaking (already have it.)


----------



## lflaviii (Jun 6, 2014)

Brought the Rasboras back today and exchanged them for a less active bottom feeder: the Rainbow Shark! They're in the cave right now so I can't get pictures, but I got two of them and they're gorgeous!

Also redid the tank with fluorite sand. So ridiculously expensive so hope it actually helps my plants! I do love the look of it. The water is still cloudy but here is a picture. Trimmed the plants up as well.


----------



## lflaviii (Jun 6, 2014)

EDIT: I was grossly misinformed about the sharks . Luckily, my sister was willing to take one and I'm ready to upgrade at any time v v. Sorry about spelling issues and such in his post my phone is being crazy wack right now .


----------

